# Recruiting for 2022 girls?



## MMMM (Nov 21, 2020)

So, what’s happening in girls’ recruiting out there on the West Coast with the extended dead period?  here on the East Coast it feels like the stakes suddenly got a lot higher — lots of kids and coaches scrambling, getting put on verbal commitment clocks, etc.  And all this with a lot of kids not on the radar for the range of schools they were hoping to be in the mix for, what with last spring’s season and showcases cancelled and no ID camps since March.  My sense is that anyone who’s been talking to coaches will get a verbal commitment before end of year or it’s on to a restart with a late spring recruiting season, at which point the coaches may just move on to the 2023s.  Sucks for these girls.


----------



## crush (Nov 21, 2020)

I just had one of my old pals from one of my dd old teams that she hopped from basically tell me again, "DD should have taken the deals in 8th grade."  Ya, I can see his point because 2022s are in a tough spot right about now.  I would also say 2021 and 2023.  Their will be a log jam of players on all the rosters.  My Q.  Will college soccer even happen in 2021 in California?  Me and Grace know this is going to last a very very long time folks.  I say sit it out and see what happens after Winter.


----------



## Giesbock (Nov 22, 2020)

Seems likely that the top “known “ 2022s have already had serious conversations With coaches and have some idea of their options.

We’re definitely not in that group and things have gone pretty quiet for my kid...still training, keeping in touch with her short list, gearing for an ID camp early next year (no D1 or 2 coaches) and holding out a slim hope for a few league games and Surf Cup.  I think we were supposed to be at Silverlakes for a big showcase..?  Oh well.


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Seems likely that the top “known “ 2022s have already had serious conversations With coaches and have some idea of their options.
> 
> We’re definitely not in that group and things have gone pretty quiet for my kid...still training, keeping in touch with her short list, gearing for an ID camp early next year (no D1 or 2 coaches) and holding out a slim hope for a few league games and Surf Cup.  I think we were supposed to be at Silverlakes for a big showcase..?  Oh well.


I feel you bro.  No rush right now for dds.  I used to like things fast and always look to get ahead, but I have learned the secret of living with zero time. It's the most amazing transformation I have go through in my 54 years.  Don't think about tomorrow or next week or even next year and get this, not even retirement.  I know, sounds to good to be true, right?  Keep watching the show and take this time to be with family and loved ones.  My dd went camping for two days ((cant say where)).  no internet.  She got back late last night and said, "dad, we had zero internet.  So we had to go skate boarding, surfing and climb tress and play games for two days."  That is awesome.  Getting ready to take her to East LA for adult league game.  I'll share the scores over at soccer only thread that footy put together.


----------



## crush (Nov 22, 2020)

crush said:


> I feel you bro.  No rush right now for dds.  I used to like things fast and always look to get ahead, but I have learned the secret of living with zero time. It's the most amazing transformation I have go through in my 54 years.  Don't think about tomorrow or next week or even next year and get this, not even retirement.  I know, sounds to good to be true, right?  Keep watching the show and take this time to be with family and loved ones.  My dd went camping for two days ((cant say where)).  no internet.  She got back late last night and said, "dad, we had zero internet.  So we had to go skate boarding, surfing and climb tress and play games for two days."  That is awesome.  Getting ready to take her to East LA for adult league game.  I'll share the scores over at soccer only thread that footy put together.


USL game update.  My dd was too tired to get up and had a change of heart.  100% next Sunday


----------



## Giesbock (Nov 29, 2020)

Recruiting update: a coach on my daughter’s list sent her an email a few days ago asking to set up a call with us.

Not her first choice and still many options to weigh but that’s the first certain interest...  

Proud as heck for how she’s driving the bus!


----------



## happy9 (Nov 29, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> Recruiting update: a coach on my daughter’s list sent her an email a few days ago asking to set up a call with us.
> 
> Not her first choice and still many options to weigh but that’s the first certain interest...
> 
> Proud as heck for how she’s driving the bus!


Keep up the fire with the outreach.  Coaches and programs are under the gun to gain commits and doors may open that weren't there previously.  My oldest (2021) was lucky with an early commit.  A good friend of his had coaches go radio silent over the summer  but is now sitting in the driver's seat with a few programs.  Great player who should play at the next level but initially kept his choices very narrow.  Has now re-focused and realized there are more opportunities than previously existed.  

Each program will be different.  Some are writing off the 21 AND 22s since seniors and freshman are being extended.  Other programs know their seniors are not extending and may be having freshman retention problems.  

Good luck, she'll play somewhere!


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 16, 2020)

My daughter has been advised to expand her list of schools to include D1 top programs.  (!!). In effect, she was told that her aim was too low.  She’s pumped for sure but it feels a bit of a scramble because she’s never even introduced herself to them .

Question: I hear a lot hinges on a particular school's positional needs at any given time.  But watching say EPL, it seems like coaches try players at different positions...  How critical is it for a college coach to “need a winger” for the 2023 season?

should she come right out and ask “do you need a left forward?”  Or too direct?


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> My daughter has been advised to expand her list of schools to include D1 top programs.  (!!). In effect, she was told that her aim was too low.  She’s pumped for sure but it feels a bit of a scramble because she’s never even introduced herself to them .
> 
> Question: I hear a lot hinges on a particular school's positional needs at any given time.  But watching say EPL, it seems like coaches try players at different positions...  How critical is it for a college coach to “need a winger” for the 2023 season?
> 
> should she come right out and ask “do you need a left forward?”  Or too direct?


Always aim for the stars bro.  Never take the first deal either.  Your dd is a really good player, works hard, has great grades and is fast from what you have said.  My dd was told by a very well known Doc in OC to just be a soccer player, great student and it's all good.  Coaches need soccer players that will play wherever.  In club, some parents with influence tell Doc, "CM or else" and that works at the club level.  Not sure how top D1 takes on demand of position.  My dd old teammate committed to the Wolf Pack.  Deals are being done as we speak.  Good luck to your dd in the process bro


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 16, 2020)

Except for GK and striker, most schools are going to pick the best players they can find. While they’ll be recruiting with position in mind, they’ll consider players for a different position than they play in club if they see a fit.

As far as your question about whether to ask a school if they need a left winger, that depends on where in the conversation you are. Has the school seen your dd play? Have they already expressed interest? Is there back and forth communication on the phone/zoom? Once there is, that would be the time to explore their interest more including what position specifically they are interested in her for. Before that I think the question is premature and unnecessary and it’s best to advertise yourself as versatile.


----------



## happy9 (Dec 16, 2020)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Except for GK and striker, most schools are going to pick the best players they can find. While they’ll be recruiting with position in mind, they’ll consider players for a different position than they play in club if they see a fit.
> 
> As far as your question about whether to ask a school if they need a left winger, that depends on where in the conversation you are. Has the school seen your dd play? Have they already expressed interest? Is there back and forth communication on the phone/zoom? Once there is, that would be the time to explore their interest more including what position specifically they are interested in her for. Before that I think the question is premature and unnecessary and it’s best to advertise yourself as versatile.


Versatility is key.  As @Soccerfan2 stated, schools are going to pick athletes.  GK, back line, striker can be specific but the "skill" positions are flexible.  In reality, it's going to be up in the air for most.

My oldest has played CB for a while.  His highlight videos have always been about being a CB.  When observed by colleges, always CB.  After discussions He's likely going to play the 6 in college.  Its' kinda where the discussion went with the school that he chose to play at.  He's fine with it (has to be I guess).  Even though he was looked at as a CB, they brought in 4 CB for the class of 2019.  At least the coaching staff has been open throughout the entire process.

I don't think you'll really know until you get on campus but then again you could be a lock from the moment you are scouted.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Versatility is key.  As @Soccerfan2 stated, schools are going to pick athletes.  GK, back line, striker can be specific but the "skill" positions are flexible.  In reality, it's going to be up in the air for most.
> 
> My oldest has played CB for a while.  His highlight videos have always been about being a CB.  When observed by colleges, always CB.  After discussions He's likely going to play the 6 in college.  Its' kinda where the discussion went with the school that he chose to play at.  He's fine with it (has to be I guess).  Even though he was looked at as a CB, they brought in 4 CB for the class of 2019.  At least the coaching staff has been open throughout the entire process.
> 
> I don't think you'll really know until you get on campus but then again you could be a lock from the moment you are scouted.


So you can;t say, "listen coach, I play CM and start or else?"


----------



## happy9 (Dec 16, 2020)

crush said:


> So you can;t say, "listen coach, I play CM and start or else?"


Sure you can, depending on the relationship you've established.  Coaches are always recruiting, assistant coaches are always leaving, kids back out or transfer.  Unless you are a true GOAT, you'll play wherever they need you and where your skill set allows.

My oldest is just happy to be playing at a school he likes and for a coaching staff that he connected with.  Times were tough in AUG/SEP when communication broke down with a few schools that he really wanted to go to.  Make sure your top 5 schools are solid and that your happy with the top 10. And, that your academics are on point.


----------



## crush (Dec 16, 2020)

happy9 said:


> Sure you can, depending on the relationship you've established.  Coaches are always recruiting, assistant coaches are always leaving, kids back out or transfer.  Unless you are a true GOAT, you'll play wherever they need you and where your skill set allows.
> 
> My oldest is just happy to be playing at a school he likes and for a coaching staff that he connected with.  Times were tough in AUG/SEP when communication broke down with a few schools that he really wanted to go to.  Make sure your top 5 schools are solid and that your happy with the top 10. And, that your academics are on point.


A true goat doesn need to say a word Happy.  This club soccer journey was, at times, was for the birds.  I hope it all get;s better for Luis and all the dads and moms who love watching their kids play soccer.


----------



## Giesbock (Dec 20, 2020)

crush said:


> A true goat doesn need to say a word Happy.  This club soccer journey was, at times, was for the birds.  I hope it all get;s better for Luis and all the dads and moms who love watching their kids play soccer.


They may not need to say a word, but they definitely need someone speaking up on their behalf!


----------



## crush (Dec 20, 2020)

Giesbock said:


> They may not need to say a word, but they definitely need someone speaking up on their behalf!


One must let their play do the talking and then one needs to speak up for themselves and ask the tough questions Giesbock, moo!!!  They wanted my kid to ask her probing questions when when she was 13 and 14.  17 or 18 is way better, MOO   I say speak up for yourself.  Once your at the campus of big time U, no one will be there to speak on your behalf so you best start before you commit.  Take your time and find what is best for both player & coach.  Coaches in the past picked 6th and 7th graders bro.  All of them are on record saying that it was way too young ((embarrassing for most)) and why we needed rules changed asap!!!  Mental health #1 reason.  Thank God for rules bro.  I'm getting my dd new video together with fresh clips from last month ECNL Showcase.  Warning to all parents:  Be careful that you dont play too much soccer and try to stay in game shape.  I just heard of the third ACL injury in the last month.  Be wise is all I can say.


----------



## youthsportsugghhh (Dec 27, 2020)

recruiting is like academics -- pick your schools you want -- reaches, possibles, fall backs. Make contact and for 2022 they can have the direct contact back. Link to the highlight video. The girl really needs to be confident in the communications on the phone calls/zooms (Even if parents on the call the daughter needs to lead it all). Even if you don't hear back from some of the schools (reaches) don't be afraid to be persistent. Use your resources - girls age up who are committed and those parents. Our coaches were great. We had several schools contact at the beginning and then it slowed and some of the schools changed and some continued consistent contact text/email/zoom others sporadic. The kid stayed consistent though in communicating with all that she wanted 10 or so. Then it became 5 with a particular order and now done. It is also only a verbal agreement so neither party is tied to anything in the end which I think some people put too much pressure on it.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Dec 27, 2020)

youthsportsugghhh said:


> recruiting is like academics -- pick your schools you want -- reaches, possibles, fall backs. Make contact and for 2022 they can have the direct contact back. Link to the highlight video. The girl really needs to be confident in the communications on the phone calls/zooms (Even if parents on the call the daughter needs to lead it all). Even if you don't hear back from some of the schools (reaches) don't be afraid to be persistent. Use your resources - girls age up who are committed and those parents. Our coaches were great. We had several schools contact at the beginning and then it slowed and some of the schools changed and some continued consistent contact text/email/zoom others sporadic. The kid stayed consistent though in communicating with all that she wanted 10 or so. Then it became 5 with a particular order and now done. It is also only a verbal agreement so neither party is tied to anything in the end which I think some people put too much pressure on it.


Congrats on the verbal!


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 10, 2021)

Heard someone say that NCAA is going to extend the D1 dead period out into June.  Anyone else hear that?


----------



## crush (Feb 10, 2021)

Giesbock said:


> Heard someone say that NCAA is going to extend the D1 dead period out into June.  Anyone else hear that?


I heard from a friend who has a friend on the inside who said June 15th.  Who the heck knows.  I do think it's best to wait things out and go on those official visits.  Next year signing day for 2022's will have new meaning.  One day at a time bro.  12 months of hard core training is the way to go.  Who wants it more?  Hope all is well


----------



## Giesbock (Feb 10, 2021)

Definitely biding our time... 22s may bear the brunt of this logjam...I agree with what you’ve said before- better times ahead!


----------



## soccer661 (Feb 10, 2021)

Just heard this last night...that we may go from a dead period to "quiet period" -- sounds like coaches would be able to scout/attend showcases/events, but not "talk" with players yet...? Don't know all the details and I'm sure there's more to it, but I guess this is a proposal coaches are bringing to the NCAA to be voted on...so hopefully moving forward a bit but in baby steps...fingers crossed!


----------



## Wwood (Feb 10, 2021)

soccer661 said:


> Just heard this last night...that we may go from a dead period to "quiet period" -- sounds like coaches would be able to scout/attend showcases/events, but not "talk" with players yet...? Don't know all the details and I'm sure there's more to it, but I guess this is a proposal coaches are bringing to the NCAA to be voted on...so hopefully moving forward a bit but in baby steps...fingers crossed!


Yes coaches can go out recruiting starting 4/16, but prospective students athletes aren’t allowed to visit campuses until June


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 11, 2021)

Mine is a 2022 junior right now and has been getting some great response the past month from college coaches which includes email and phone calls. Coaches even offered to travel to see her games. Granted I helped her write her contact emails and had a new highlight video put together that they seem to really like. She is focused on smaller private colleges which are D2 or D3. She is a 4.5 GPA so should be able to get some academic aid as opposed to athletic which some of those schools dont offer.


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 11, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Mine is a 2022 junior right now and has been getting some great response the past month from college coaches which includes email and phone calls. Coaches even offered to travel to see her games. Granted I helped her write her contact emails and had a new highlight video put together that they seem to really like. She is focused on smaller private colleges which are D2 or D3. She is a 4.5 GPA so should be able to get some academic aid as opposed to athletic which some of those schools dont offer.


 These are awesome stories i want to hear from the 2022 class. Wish you and your daughter the best of luck. Please  keep us updated. Good luck!


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 11, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> These are awesome stories i want to hear from the 2022 class. Wish you and your daughter the best of luck. Please  keep us updated. Good luck!


Thank you, it's the first real solid interest she has received so hopefully the soccer season will start to return to some normalcy again this year. She is very excited now and training 5 days a week.


----------



## gotothebushes (Feb 11, 2021)

Lavey29 said:


> Thank you, it's the first real solid interest she has received so hopefully the soccer season will start to return to some normalcy again this year. She is very excited now and training 5 days a week.


I'm just hoping she gets to play so all the 2022's can get on these coaches radar.


----------



## Lavey29 (Feb 11, 2021)

gotothebushes said:


> I'm just hoping she gets to play so all the 2022's can get on these coaches radar.


She sent out about 12 introduction emails to local so ca colleges and got 4 solid responses that have promise. It is a narrow scope because she wants to stay close to home. If a kid is looking nation wide there are much better odds of finding something in my opinion.  She did make 2 of the connections via the CaptainU recruiting website which is a paid service but seems pretty useful.  A ton of coaches search profiles on the site.


----------



## Own Goal (Feb 12, 2021)

My 2021 has player profiles (free) on NCSA and CaptainU that she completed early on in the recruiting process (and I think CaptainU profiles were required by some showcases she did her Freshman and sophomore years) . They are not current and do not have updated video. She has already signed her NLI so she’s obviously not looking to be recruited, but she continues to get 2-3 emails a week from coaches who found her profile on these platforms who are still trying to fill their rosters. Many of them state there is a lot of academic and athletic aid up for grabs. I don’t know if I would pay for these services, but my point is it never hurts to at least take advantage of the free profiles b/c in these uncertain times you never know what opportunities it may generate - especially if your kid is open to opportunities outside of CA.


----------



## msoccerm (Feb 19, 2021)

Own Goal said:


> My 2021 has player profiles (free) on NCSA and CaptainU that she completed early on in the recruiting process (and I think CaptainU profiles were required by some showcases she did her Freshman and sophomore years) . They are not current and do not have updated video. She has already signed her NLI so she’s obviously not looking to be recruited, but she continues to get 2-3 emails a week from coaches who found her profile on these platforms who are still trying to fill their rosters. Many of them state there is a lot of academic and athletic aid up for grabs. I don’t know if I would pay for these services, but my point is it never hurts to at least take advantage of the free profiles b/c in these uncertain times you never know what opportunities it may generate - especially if your kid is open to opportunities outside of CA.


CaptainU is a joke! We paid for a few months before going to a tournament in the US and my daughter would regularly get CaptainU generated emails that would say a coach just looked at your profile or opened your email - only problem was we live in another country and if it were true the coach would be opening emails at 3:30am US time. I questioned CaptainU and they gave me a BS response. It did give my daughter confidence because she thought that coaches were interested in her. lol.

on a side note: She got an offer from a coach that came to watch her at that tournament years ago. Once we had the list of universities coaches that were attending the tournament we narrowed it down based on where she would want to live if she didn't play soccer. She doesn't care about how good the university's football teams is. She wanted to live in a city and weather was a factor so it narrowed it down to two. She visited the 2 universities and coaches before the tournament, gave them her schedule and they came to the tournament and watched a couple of her games.  Her team had one game with a top nationally ranked team. We guessed that coaches would be watching top-ranked teams so we emailed coaches on her B List and asked them to come to that specific game. Their team lost, but she individually played well and got lots of interest from a few of those coaches. What I'm trying to say is that you don't need to pay for CaptainU!


----------



## gotothebushes (Mar 1, 2021)

Great watch for players and parents:


----------



## MacDre (Mar 1, 2021)

For those who have kids with great grades and professional soccer aspirations, the attached program could be a potential option.  I recommend the Paris campus so your kid could potentially play at PSG.  If your kid makes the PSG squad, they could finish their degree in France and if not return to Cal.





__





						Sciences Po and UC Berkeley Dual Degree Program | Sciences Po
					






					sciencespo.berkeley.edu


----------



## msoccerm (Mar 2, 2021)

MacDre said:


> For those who have kids with great grades and professional soccer aspirations, the attached program could be a potential option.  I recommend the Paris campus so your kid could potentially play at PSG.  If your kid makes the PSG squad, they could finish their degree in France and if not return to Cal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no way that anyone that gets accepted to Science Po will play a sport professionally. It's takes more than "great grades".


----------

